# NGD! It's from Bristol.... Daemoness Cimmerian Crypt!



## EOT (May 15, 2012)

So I saw this guitar awhile back when Nolly posted it in the dealers section and thought it was kinda cool. Probably not something I would but though. A few months passed and I started looking at it some more, and started to really like it. So I shot Dylan an E-mail. And unfortunately for my bank account it was still available

Anyway, here it is!

























Not the best pics, but pretty decent for a phone.

And a few more here:Daemoness pictures by jrenzinator - Photobucket

Specs: 
Cimmerian body(swamp ash, flame maple top)
Set maple neck, Ziricote fretboard-25.5" scale
Glow in the dark offset dot inlays
BKP Aftermaths
And a big hand painted/stained skull on the front!

I was in the middle of cleaning/re-arranging when it showed up so I've got a huge mess in the house right now. But my amps are still hooked up
I plugged into my Herbert and jammed out a little bit and it sounds fantastic! Huge but clear at the same time. It's got a real nice grinding tone. It's tuned down 1 1/2 steps right now and I don't think I'll change it. I was a little concerned it might be a bit much for this scale length but it's not bad at all. I'll have to spend more time with it to give it a fair review.

The neck is a different profile than I've played. It's thicker/rounder than I was expecting but it feels great. But one the most obvious things to talk about is that skull! WOW! I don't know what else to say about it. It's so awesome in person. I could tell it would look good from the pics. And it does! It's a true piece of art. A nasty, brutal piece of art


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh, I love skulls . . .


----------



## Kraid (May 15, 2012)

What is an NGD? It looks the part.. but how does it sound!?


----------



## EOT (May 15, 2012)

NGD= New Guitar Day

I haven't played it much yet but it sounds pretty beastly so far. Granted everything sounds beastly through a Herbert


----------



## USMarine75 (May 15, 2012)

I scrolled down and saw the case and thought you bought Nolly's tuba....


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 15, 2012)

Great to see someone on the forum got it! Happy NGD man!


----------



## implicit (May 15, 2012)

FYI, i'm pretty sure dylan used real fly wings for the graphic. heard something along those lines on the interwebs somewhere


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (May 15, 2012)

Dead jelly, enjoy man!


----------



## EOT (May 15, 2012)

implicit said:


> FYI, i'm pretty sure dylan used real fly wings for the graphic. heard something along those lines on the interwebs somewhere



He sure did. I'll see if I can get some better pics later that show some more of the details. It's pretty awesome what Dylan did with this thing. So gruesome, but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## DMAallday (May 15, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

Dylan is really an artist, I remember those flies as well. Amazing detail


----------



## LtdRay (May 15, 2012)

I like how the flame top is visible through the skull


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 15, 2012)

Epic NGD!

This guitar has always been mesmerizing to me! I toyed with getting it too, but decided to dump more funds into my own custom Daemoness, you know, really go all out and class it up. 

This is easily a favorite of Dylan's work. Absolutely amazing dude! I'm so jealous. Can't say enough good things about it. Awesome tone woods too. 

Let us know how it plays when you get a full on review done, and you've spent time breaking it in. Interested to know how it plays all the way up the fret board. A video would be killer too. Cheers and HNGD!


----------



## kruneh (May 16, 2012)

Congrats, that´s quite a piece of guitar art.


----------



## littledoc (May 16, 2012)

Awesome. Maybe the best part is that you can still see the grain of the wood. And being a Daemoness, I know it sounds/plays awesomely.


----------



## Blackheim (May 16, 2012)

I have this guitar as wallpaper in my phone since I saw it on Daemoness site.... Extremely nice guitar!! HNGD! 

BTW, the flies wings insertion or inlay or whatever process is here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.247959998597077.62703.100001492372646&type=3

Edit: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.188003831259361.49872.100001492372646&type=3


----------



## leonardo7 (May 16, 2012)

Its incredible! Id love to know how it sounds. Congrats!


----------



## joe-tofu (May 16, 2012)

Ah finally someone bought it!


----------



## MikeH (May 16, 2012)

I have yet to see a Daemoness that I don't like. This is certainly no exception.


----------



## Chocopuppet (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking, "Why would Bristol Palin send you a guitar?"


----------



## GSingleton (May 16, 2012)

Congrats, where is the fretboard love???


----------



## EOT (May 16, 2012)

I got to spend a little more time with it today and I am really liking it. The neck just feels so natural in my hand. Like I said, it's a little thicker than what I've been playing(KxK), but I like it a lot. If I were to compare it to something, I'd say it feels similar to my RG7620. Only better. The upper fret access isn't as good as my KxK's(nothing is), but I have no issues at all reaching the 24th fret on the first 6 strings. The 7th I can get up to about 20-22 without issues. 

Tonally, it is very balanced. It's thick but clear with a nice grinding midrange. I'm not real good at describing this area with words. But that's about the best way I can think of describing it. It sounds great clean or heavily distorted. I haven't spent much time in the mid gain areas yet.



GSingleton said:


> Congrats, where is the fretboard love???



In the link below the pics Or I could post them here. One with flash, one without.










I want to try and get some better pics this weekend. Hopefully with a decent camera. The weather might not cooperate though. Looks like t-storms in the forecast...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 16, 2012)

From my home! Glad you enjoy it dude, they look like amazing guitars.


----------



## RuffeDK (May 17, 2012)

I dunno what to think of the artwork, but the guitar looks pretty killer to me 

HNGD !


----------



## jarnozz (May 17, 2012)

holy fuck... this is one of the most epic guitars I've seen!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 17, 2012)

And I'm the idiot who wants to where you got the case from ha
But I was surprised this thing took so long to sell.


----------



## mphsc (May 17, 2012)

Also glad a forum member got it. That guitar is super sick & could have gone to non better. CONGRATS.


----------



## EOT (May 17, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> And I'm the idiot who wants to where you got the case from ha
> But I was surprised this thing took so long to sell.



Yeah I was suprised it was still available too. As for the case, it's a Hiscox. It came with it


----------



## EOT (May 20, 2012)

I took some more pics!


----------



## shaggydogJV (May 20, 2012)

The way he did that graphic is fucking brilliant. HNGD.


----------



## EOT (May 20, 2012)

shaggydogJV said:


> The way he did that graphic is fucking brilliant. HNGD.



Thanks man! Dylan has definitely got some skills!


----------



## mphsc (May 20, 2012)

I drooled over this guitar for months but couldn't justify it. Damn it's so full of badassary.


----------



## Papaoneil (May 20, 2012)

I can't even begin to describe how jealous I am of you for this, my extreme want for a Daemoness is unreal


----------



## Hollowway (May 20, 2012)

You got it! That's awesome. That has to be the best looking guitar ever built. I would already own it if it were 8 strings, but I'm just not buying 7 strings anymore.
I also love that the graphic is part of the body, but the pickups and bridge is mounted over. I've never been a huge fan of airbrushed pup covers, so this is just my cup of tea.


----------



## JP Universe (May 21, 2012)

Holy shit that is hot....


----------



## EOT (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

mphsc, I can't justify this either, but I bought it anyway

And Holloway, I told myself I wasn't buying 7's anymore either but I can't seem to keep from doing it


----------



## Splinterhead (May 21, 2012)

I'm down with the artwork. Maggots FTW! I especially like the fly on the logo on the headstock. Great work! Enjoy it!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 21, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I drooled over this guitar for months but couldn't justify it. Damn it's so full of badassary.



Me too. I could look at this thing for days. Oh well, it's in a happy new home. Plus, I'm getting my own Daemoness!


----------



## Vinchester (May 21, 2012)

omg the maggots...


----------



## EOT (May 21, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> omg the maggots...



Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## Levi79 (May 22, 2012)

Absolutely insane.


----------



## Hollowway (May 22, 2012)

One of these days I'm going to send a crap load of cash to Dylan and just say, "go to that dark space in your mind and make me something." I figure between this guitar, the red V, the woodcut looking one online, etc. he would come up with something epic if I just let him go wild.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 22, 2012)

Very cool art on the top.

It makes me think of Nile artwork:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9xYi8TN2l4


----------



## wookie606 (May 22, 2012)

Holy crap


----------



## clark81 (May 22, 2012)

wow, I LOVE the fly on the head logo!!!


----------



## BatuK (May 22, 2012)

Ho

Lee

Shit. 

D: I think I'm in love!


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 22, 2012)

Completely love this guys work. That is an amazing graphic and I bet it plays like the monster that it is. I am seriously thinking of getting in line for one of these. Bulb and Nolly's guitars are works of art and every other one that I have seen is completely unique. 
How deep is the build list these days?

In any case....stunning guitar. I wish you the best with it!


----------



## EOT (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how long his build list is, but I'm sure it's pretty long by now. This one was available as an "in stock" guitar for a while so I didn't have to wait. 

Hollowway, I'm sure if you did that he would come up with something insane! DO IT!! He did just post something on Facebook about a fanned fret 8 string prototype


----------



## Bouillestfu (May 22, 2012)

WHAT THE FLYING EFF IS THIS?!?!?!?!?! True fucking patience went into this peice! Congrats bro!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2012)

Only two problems with this thread, nobody made a pun of the below:



EOT said:


> As for the case, it's a *Hiscox*.









And ears aren't made of bone 

Seriously though, congrats man it looks killer sick!!! 


Rev.


----------



## EOT (May 23, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Only two problems with this thread, nobody made a pun of the below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice catch on the case I didn't even think of that. 

Dylan had an explanation on the ears. I guess they decay at a slower rate than the skin and other parts. And this is supposed to at that in between stage. Apparently he knows a thing or two about decaying bodies


----------



## guitarister7321 (May 23, 2012)

You lucky bastard! That has always been my favorite Dæmoness. 

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Andrew11 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet guitar, love it!!! Gased like crazy when I saw it for sale on the Daemoness website. My fav Daemoness to date. Happy NGD.


----------



## Nag (May 24, 2012)

dat fretboard 

I love these exotic woods that many people put on their customs but I have no fucking clue what they sound like  how is that ziricote compared to rosewood, ebony and maple if I may ask ?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2012)

DAMN that's cool!


----------



## EOT (May 24, 2012)

Nagash said:


> dat fretboard
> 
> I love these exotic woods that many people put on their customs but I have no fucking clue what they sound like  how is that ziricote compared to rosewood, ebony and maple if I may ask ?



Ziricote is a fairly hard, dense wood. I would put it somewhere between ebony and rosewood tonally. I like it a lot!


----------



## -Nolly- (May 24, 2012)

Nice one, glad it's gone to a good home!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2012)

Wow super nice! Congrats!


----------



## TheFashel12 (May 27, 2012)

The frets look really flat on top . Does this affect playability ??


----------



## EOT (May 27, 2012)

TheFashel12 said:


> The frets look really flat on top . Does this affect playability ??



I'm not sure what you're seeing, but the frets aren't flat. Although I have played guitars that did have flat fret tops and I did not notice any playability issues. It could throw the intonation off slightly though if they're not all the same flatness. I'm not an expert though so I could be wrong on that.


----------



## ImSideways (May 29, 2012)

Woooow, absolutely amazing, that fretboard has got my heart! Great body work too.
Bet that cost ALOT.


----------



## EOT (May 29, 2012)

Let's just say she tweren't cheap. At least not when you factor in the dollar being worth so little compared to the £.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Jun 4, 2012)

EOT said:


> I'm not sure what you're seeing, but the frets aren't flat. Although I have played guitars that did have flat fret tops and I did not notice any playability issues. It could throw the intonation off slightly though if they're not all the same flatness. I'm not an expert though so I could be wrong on that.



The frets are crowned with a standard Stew Mac recrowning file, to restore their crown after the levelling process. If your frets have flat tops its time to see your local setup guy dueds!


----------



## MJS (Jun 4, 2012)

Dylan is a badass and that thing is a work of art--congrats! That was a fun one to watch come to life on his FB page.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Although I wouldn't choose the skull grahpics this is still an awesome guitar! Congrats man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 4, 2012)

Such an awesome guitar! Daemoness does such amazing work!

Congrats!


----------



## EOT (Jun 4, 2012)

Dommak89 said:


> Although I wouldn't choose the skull grahpics this is still an awesome guitar! Congrats man!



I wouldn't usually either. I normally prefer fancy woods and more natural finishes. But for some reason I really like this thing.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 12, 2014)

If I had 5k I'd buy it. If I could sell my organs/plasma for 5k, I'd still buy it.  

Daemoness Cimmerian Crypt 7 String Electric Guitar bkp Bare Knuckle Aftermath | eBay



EOT said:


> I wouldn't usually either. I normally prefer fancy woods and more natural finishes. But for some reason I really like this thing.


----------



## EOT (Dec 13, 2014)

Yikes! I guess I should've kept it.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 13, 2014)

Skulls don't have hears... but it's ok 'cause it's a nice guitar! Congrats!..


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 13, 2014)

odibrom said:


> Skulls don't have hears... but it's ok 'cause it's a nice guitar! Congrats!..



There was a body with skin and stuff, and a reason for becoming dead before the art was done. There's a purpose to Dylan's wizardry  

I've really wanted this guitar bad, but I can't do 5K. It's just not sitting right, and I've got ideas for Dylan I'd rather spend that on. We've had this "art value" vs. instrument discussion before, so I'll just say much luck and happiness to whoever lands it (or to me if it ever drops to something more in my ballpark).


----------



## narad (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm so disappointed that the first words in this thread weren't "Heyyyy Boils and Ghouls!"


----------



## stratjacket (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been scouring the boards looking for something cool. Saw this on eBay and my heart dropped...but $5k+ is just out of my range. Awesome guitar, and rare to even have a chance at one but my wife may chop off a finger if I pulled the trigger.

Someone will be happy camper though.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Dec 15, 2014)

Dylan really is a wizard 

HNGD!!


----------



## blaxquid (Dec 15, 2014)

Boner-ific!HNGD!


----------



## EOT (Dec 15, 2014)

This guitar really is amazing in person. The artwork is just awesome in person. But, I wouldn't have paid 5k for it either...


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm guessing somebody will drop the 5k and take it home  These guitars are not owned so much as "tended" for a while by an owner it seems. Sort of like great works of art. They travel between owners that just take care of them for a bit.  

Of course, I'm sure there are folks who would rather lose a limb than give up a guitar like this. But then again, it must have been something close to that to let the guitar go in the first place?



EOT said:


> This guitar really is amazing in person. The artwork is just awesome in person. But, I wouldn't have paid 5k for it either...


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a huge fan of graphics but this looks pretty sweet!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 17, 2014)

Way too much $$ 

It's been on a journey that's for sure..... It flipped from one owner to another. (EOT an exception)


----------

